# Letter from DVLA



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey all,

Got a letter from the DVLA saying that my car was Unlicensed on the 26th August this year and that I have to pay a fine of £46. Yet when I check my car on the DVLA, it comes up with 'License Not Due' which is correct as its taxed till the end of Jan 2011.
The thing is that I bought the new car 4 days earlier and it was taxed by the Garage. I had a look at the tax disc and it has a stamp of the 20th August on it. I picked up the car on the 22nd August thinking everything was fine and dandy.
Is this a mistake on part of the DVLA, the garage or me?
This is the 4th car that I have bought and the garage have always sorted out the tax for me and I have not had any issues with this.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I would Ring DVLA and see what they say.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Fatman Soldier said:


> I would Ring DVLA and see what they say.


Yea I am doing that this morning when they open. Will prob end up in a call queue for 20 mins.......
Alex


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If the disc was stamped 20th August and the DVLA say the car was unlicensed on the 26th, can't you just let them see the disc at your local licensing office?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> If the disc was stamped 20th August and the DVLA say the car was unlicensed on the 26th, can't you just let them see the disc at your local licensing office?


Local office keeps business hours and I can't get to them during the working week. I phoned them up this morning and they said that they have details of the tax disc being stamped on the 20th August and couldn't figure out why I got sent out the letter. They have cancelled the fine that was against me and told me not to worry about it anymore.
Figure it might have been a delay in the Post Office sending them paperwork or something like that.
Alex


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope you got a name or they are sending out a letter stating this.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

chisai said:


> Hope you got a name or they are sending out a letter stating this.


Always do my friend. That way they have no comeback eh?
Alex


----------

